# [Solucionado] Problam con sendemail y ssl

## T0m4S

Hola,

tengo configurado un script que me envia emails con archivos adjuntos usando sendEmail (uso una cuenta el smtp de gmail). Pero desde hace unos dias no funciona y me da el siguiente error:

```
*******************************************************************

 Using the default of SSL_verify_mode of SSL_VERIFY_NONE for client

 is deprecated! Please set SSL_verify_mode to SSL_VERIFY_PEER

 together with SSL_ca_file|SSL_ca_path for verification.

 If you really don't want to verify the certificate and keep the

 connection open to Man-In-The-Middle attacks please set

 SSL_verify_mode explicitly to SSL_VERIFY_NONE in your application.

*******************************************************************

  at /usr/bin/sendEmail line 1906

invalid SSL_version specified at /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl/5.12.4/IO/Socket/SSL.pm line 389
```

He buscado por ahi y solo he encontrado esto: http://foswiki.org/Support/Faq69 pero no se como hacer para solucionarlo, sobre todo porque la solucion suqe dan ahi es desactiver la verificacion de los certificados.

Alguien sabe como solucionar esto? Gracias!Last edited by T0m4S on Thu Apr 04, 2013 3:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## T0m4S

Lo han solucionado en la versión 1.56-r1: http://sources.gentoo.org/cgi-bin/viewvc.cgi/gentoo-x86/net-mail/sendEmail/ChangeLog?view=markup

----------

